# Review of the PS90 extended cocking knob



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The large cocking knob came in today. I ordered it from here:

http://www.fseusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=104&products_id=345

I installed the knob a little while ago on the left side of the PS90. Before it arrived, I had my doubts about how the thing would stay on the gun, but it remains on the PS90 VERY well. I was impressed. I don't think it will come off accidentally at all.

The knob also looks nice on the gun, and it matches the styling of the original, stock knob.

I placed the knob on the *left* side. But, after hanging the gun on the sling and walking with it, I found that I didn't like how the larger knob poked me in the leg every time my right leg took a step forward. On the plus side, I do like how the knob makes it VERY easy to cock the gun.

After trying the gun on the sling for about 10 minutes... I decided to remove the extended cocking knob and put it on the right side. The knob was on there pretty good too - I bumped my fingers getting it off the gun.

I now have the extended cocking knob on the *right *side. I didn't really need it there, but I paid $35 for the thing, and may as well use it. And, it does make cocking the gun very easily.

Is it worth $35? I don't think so. I will admit that after I installed it on the left side initially, it looked so nice that I was tempted to immediately order one for the other side. But, as I mentioned above - As I carried the gun on the sling, it began to bother me.

I have it, so I will use it. But, this is the first PS90 item I have where I give it a pass... Not because the item is bad. Its high quality. I just think it is unnecessary.


----------

